# My Photoshop work



## bigheadkyle2 (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are some examples of things I have done with Photoshop and Topaz filters. None of these were taken by me. All I did was the processing on them. Let me know what you think. C&C is very welcomed.

*GSP Armbar*

Original- 



Version 2- 




*LeBron James*

Original- 



Version 2- 



Version 3- 




*Girl Pushing Car*

Original- 



Retro Effect- 




*Jessica Biel*

Original- 



Retouched- 




*Tulips*

Original- 



Orton Effect- 




Race Cars

Original- 



Version 2- 




*School House*

Original- 



Split-tone- 



Version 3- 




*Army Men*

Original- 



Version 2- 




*Some Chick*

Original- 



Version 2- 




*Wedding Photo*

Original- 



Version 2- 




*Factory*

Original- 



Pseudo-HDR- 



Pseudo-HDR B&W- 




*Lake*

Original- 



Version 2-


----------



## Bynx (Feb 22, 2011)

The only comments I will make is that this isnt a Photoshop forum. Its a photography forum. The basis for your posting should be your photography and not everyone elses. Photoshop and Topaz are  such easy programs to use I dont see anything noteworthy here on what you have done.


----------



## bigheadkyle2 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well since the description for this section of the forum said "A place to show off your post processing skills, with explanations on how you achieved the results, including specialty images such as HDR. Share information and techniques using Adobe's Photoshop and other popular graphics software." then I thought this would be the best place to post these for some C&C. Not looking to showoff. Just looking for tips on how I can improve anything. I don't really have a great camera so I like to practice any PS techniques now on other photos so when I do get a good camera then I won't have to spend time learning the stuff I could have already been learning.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 23, 2011)

The forum rules state that you cannot post images that are not your own, meaning if you didn't take them, you cant post them.
You have to use links for work that you do not hold copyright to.


----------



## mayhem7 (Feb 28, 2011)

Easy or not, the pictures look great, and that's what it's all about. A picture should not be rated for it's complexity to make.
I agree that the Topaz filters are so easy to use, that there isn't much point in showing, but for people who doesn't know about them, these examples are very nice.


----------



## Bynx (Feb 28, 2011)

mayhem7 said:


> Easy or not, the pictures look great, and that's what it's all about. A picture should not be rated for it's complexity to make.
> I agree that the Topaz filters are so easy to use, that there isn't much point in showing, but for people who doesn't know about them, these examples are very nice.


 
No thats not what its all about. Its all about posting pics you take yourself and not by others or taken from the internet. Asking about Photoshop applied to those pics and not pics done by others is what is acceptable.


----------



## ghache (Feb 28, 2011)

okay people get over it, some of you are not going to sleep well tonight?

 BYNX, THAT IS NOT ACCEPTABLE. bigheadkyle2 your are going to burn in hell !!!!!!!


----------



## CCericola (Feb 28, 2011)

I prefer the originals


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2011)

Bynx said:


> .....Photoshop and Topaz are such easy programs to use.....


You think Photoshop is easy to use?


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 28, 2011)

KmH said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > .....Photoshop and Topaz are such easy programs to use.....
> ...


 
Dude...you just click the PS icon on your toolbar, it opens up, you use it.  Easy!!!


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2011)

bigheadkyle2 said:


> Here are some examples of things I have done with Photoshop and Topaz filters. None of these were taken by me. All I did was the processing on them. Let me know what you think. C&C is very welcomed.
> 
> *GSP Armbar*


I think you have likely commited copyright infringement.

Note: As long as the photos remain posted and not changed to links, you provide the copyright owners a electronic trail right here to your thread everytime some one (members and non-members) clicks on the tread, essentially confessing to your possibly multiple infringements. Kind of like that burgler did recently by posting his photo on his victims facebiook page.
Do you know what Google Analytics is, and what it does for web site owners?

Of course saying, "But I'm not making any money from the photos" is useless, because you probably don't know that making money is not required for committing copyright infringment.

By the way, here in the US copyright infringement is a violation of federal law - Title 17 USC

I did see that at least one of those photos, the Green Berets, is in the public domain. But you should have noted that.

You were referenced to forum rules/regs: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/faq.php



> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff. Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.


 
Another favorite justification for copyright infringement is the fair use doctrine. The US copyright Office notes however: http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl102.html



> ....The distinction between fair use and infringement may be unclear and not easily defined. There is no specific number of words, lines, or notes that may safely be taken without permission. Acknowledging the source of the copyrighted material does not substitute for obtaining permission.....


 
they go on to say:



> ....The safest course is always to get permission from the copyright owner before using copyrighted material. The Copyright Office cannot give this permission.....


----------



## rosiemartin (Mar 24, 2011)

It is a nice start


----------



## SteffJay (Oct 9, 2011)

definitely post links next time. it's not worth the inevitable forum debate and getting reported. 

and i'd post less examples. it's easier for people to give you actual advice.

it's a nice start, definitely, but get a little adventurous, concentrate on things besides the easy stuff, and see what you can do! i'm sure you have it in you


----------

